# Sucking on my ear....



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

Ollie spends ages sat on my shoulder sucking my ear lol, Well..... anyones ear! He perches himself on the shoulder, sometimes holds on with claws, and then starts to suck the ear making such a noise when he does it! lol, Does anyone know why he does this or is it just a behaviour he likes to do, as in every cat is different, or is it a kitten behaviour that you have all experienced lol.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, a few of my babies from last years litter did that, it's a comfort thing. They also used to suckle off each others paws ect, lol. Dunno why, cause they had their Mam with them until they went to their new homes at 13 weeks!*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha ha that's so funny!


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwww i love the fact he does it, He also does the squishing with his paws thing too  Awwwwwwww i love my Ollie to bits thanks everyone im so happy now


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Its funny when they do that, we say that they are doing their knitting!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, we call it carpet laying, lol*


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

lol that will be a fun conversation to my mum on the phone 

Mum: Hows Ollie doing?
Me: Ohh hes fine, hes carpet laying
Mum: WHAT!? 

lol


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

if only we could give them some oil and get a massage out of it lol


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> if only we could give them some oil and get a massage out of it lol




my old cat used to do that,,,she seemed to prefer to do it when she was on my lap,,,and i had shorts on OUCH!!!!,,,


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Eww. I must be in the minority thinking that it's gross!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

SavannahKitten said:


> Eww. I must be in the minority thinking that it's gross!


No this is not gross, what is, is when our girl Smudge sniffs and licks my husband's armpits! Truly gross


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

Lynsey said:


> No this is not gross, what is, is when our girl Smudge sniffs and licks my husband's armpits! Truly gross


hehe,,, my dogs called smudge,,,


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Hope he doesn't lick anyones armpits!!!!


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

Lynsey said:


> Hope he doesn't lick anyones armpits!!!!




he would if he had the chance most probably,,,


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

Well last night he was doing it again and he was latched on for about 30mins lol, so i snapped this pic








Hes also just been doing it to Leah which was so funny to watch as i cant really watch him doing it to me, and so snapped this pic


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

great pic hun,,, hes gorgeous


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks  It was a pic i just couldnt miss out on lol. Hes fast asleep on the sofa now, so im gonna try to creep to bed so i get some sleep, he latched on for about 30mins last night and i had a numb earlobe hahaha


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

thats so cute. he's a little angel! bet your little girl loves him!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahahaha, I love it, bless him.....fab pikkie*


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Excellent picture, what a little sweety he is.


----------



## dogzncatz (Jun 16, 2008)

OMG that is just the sweetest thing, he is lovely.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

When we first got North as a kitten he tried to suck my husbands nipple once


----------



## sophoscar (Apr 25, 2008)

Oscar used to do that ad still does sometimes...purrs when he does it.


----------

